# Dog training on State Parks???



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

I see there are a few state parks that have designated dog training areas but I haven't found any rules/regs. Are there any rules for taking pen raised bird out there??? I wouldn't think ODNR would like for me to let my dog chase wild birds out of season. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## hunterforlife (May 26, 2009)

Its not that the ODNR doesn't want you to train your dog on there property, its more of a "It's against the law" thing...But there are designated dog training areas on certain WA's, so basically find an area close to you...then call the dnr and ask about the pen raised birds...


----------



## ohio bluegill (Jul 4, 2009)

I use dog training areas all the time with pen raised birds you can shoot birds year round. Oxbow in N.W. Ohio has a nice one call your local DNR officer for rules/regs.


----------



## hunterforlife (May 26, 2009)

ohio bluegill said:


> I use dog training areas all the time with pen raised birds you can shoot birds year round. Oxbow in N.W. Ohio has a nice one call your local DNR officer for rules/regs.


R u sure?...If this is true that would be awesome...So i can set birds there, and hunt them up...lol...Do i have to band them...


----------



## ohio bluegill (Jul 4, 2009)

I have trained my dogs at oxbow for years. Call the dnr officer for oxbow for rules/regs do you train your dogs in N.W.OHIO


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

The closest wildlife area is rush run which is open year round for dog training and is also one of the areas that gets stocked with pen raised birds anyways. So I wouldn't think there are many wild birds there. I basically want to get my dog into some cover.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Game birds need banded call the dnr for bands...


----------

